# '70 Apple Krate



## ohdeebee (Jul 29, 2012)

Just picked this thing up today. Little bit of a drive but got to talk with the original owner and talk bikes in general for a while so it was definitely worth it. He said he stuck it in storage a long time ago and forgot about it until 10 years ago when he was forced to move it to another location. Looks like everything is there to me. I think the tire was replaced (no red stripe) and the bars have a cross brace that he couldn't remember anything about. I just wiped off a couple spots and it looks like its going to clean up really nicely. I doubt I'll be keeping it so if anyone is interested feel free to PM me with offers.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 29, 2012)

*PM sent*

PM sent this evening.

GenuineRides


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 30, 2012)

*Cleaned up*

All cleaned up. Both tubes were original, the rear leaked so I replaced it along with both brake cables. Other than that it was just some elbow grease that went into this thing. Still needs some work. Headset needs adjustment and front wheel needs to be trued. The shift cable and all the housing should be replaced also but I like the original look and will leave all that up to the next owner. Also found two very small holes in the seat but they aren't even noticeable unless you're looking for them. Will post in the for sale section next.





Some number is inscribed on the Mag sprocket. Registration?


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 3, 2012)

NICE!

It looks like a Social Security number scribed into that Mag 5 sprocket.


----------



## Stingman (Aug 19, 2012)

Killer bike! I need to find one of these I can afford!


----------



## Sambikeman (Aug 25, 2012)

*nice*

Now that you cleaned the bike are you still going to take offers? It looks good...


----------



## krateman (Sep 18, 2012)

Sam, hey it's Krateman from KITA. How are you? It looks like you found a real neat one. I like the Apples. How old was the original owner? Maybe a little polishing compound or 0000 steel wool on the paint along with some high quality wax, would make the frame look great! Good luck. See you on KITA? Later.


----------

